# Can it get cold enough to affect power steering fluid?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not likely---if you have a loose belt--it will be worse in the cold---but if you consistently have no power steering---you have a pump problem---

No fluid?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

it could, but this weather is nothing. When you have to put your car on stands and run it all night, you get the idea of cold.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Although it was a tad low, it had plenty of fluid. And it's almost 30 today and still no power steering. Now to see if it's the pump or the belt. Yay! Car repairs! 

And mj, one of the crazy laws in Ohio (at least around here) is it's against the law to let your car idle in the driveway without the driver sitting inside it. :jester:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Power steering fluid is the most abused and under serviced fluid in the car many times.

30 degrees should not really affect its performance. It is likely there are other issues at hand.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

My power steering pump makes noise when it gets below 10 degrees overnight, and it goes away once the car warms up (generally). It's done this for literally years, so... that's one vote for "sure, it could have an effect."


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> Power steering fluid is the most abused and under serviced fluid in the car many times.
> 
> 30 degrees should not really affect its performance. It is likely there are other issues at hand.


Yup, but when it first started acting up, it was about -15 with a wind chill of -30 (although wind chill doesn't matter to an engine). I had no warning signs of any problems, it just suddenly quit on me that (very) cold morning, so I wondered if the weather could be a problem.

So for now, my van is parked at my Mom's house for me to work on this weekend. In the meantime, I'm driving her Infiniti. Ahhh...the rough life. :thumbup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Look see if there is an ice build up in the drag link tie rod areas.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

-15 and -30 can congeal nearly anything.

I was basing what should the be the temperature insensitivity on the stated temperatures of 30 degrees in post # 4


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have seen a couple instances of ps fluid pucking out. looks like a bad leak, but no leak.
this was when it was really cold, -10+.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Does this car use a rack-n-pinion steering system or a conventional steering box. If it is a rack, it may point to the rack starting to fail. When they get real cold the seals sometimes bypass fluid.


----------



## R&J Whitetails (Feb 5, 2014)

I got my money on a new rack and pinion or the ps pump


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Turns out there was a small hole in the return line. Less than $150 for parts and labor. :thumbsup:


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Not in 40 yrs in Fairbanks have I had, or heard of, power steering fluid gelling up, even at -50. It is a pretty thin fluid. Engine oil, old knees, etc, are another matter. Glad you got it fixed cheap.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jklingel said:


> Not in 40 yrs in Fairbanks have I had, or heard of, power steering fluid gelling up, even at -50. It is a pretty thin fluid. Engine oil, old knees, etc, are another matter. Glad you got it fixed cheap.



Sounds like you could share about the "old knees" comment.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Not much to share that folks collecting Social Security don't already know. Just the usual invasion of the Itis Brothers here and there.... but, it beats the alternative...


----------

